# life insurance difficulty



## econscar (Oct 22, 2015)

My husband died after a serious illness earlier this year. Though UK resident we had life/mortgage insurance covering a Spanish property we had bought 12 years ago. Eight months on the (Spanish) insurer has still not paid out. Apparently 3 years ago our (Spanish) bank in error failed to transmit our annual insurance premium to the insurer. The issue was resolved quickly but now the insurer is not paying out on the apparent basis that this late payment invalidated the life cover, this despite the fact they they continued to accept our subsequent premiums.

The bank and insurer are at loggerheads over the issue as to fault and likely to go to court. But in the meantime I need the settlement paid. I'm having to find £800 pm to continue paying the mortgage. 

Is there an independent arbitration service in Spain that might help resolve this situation in the sense of getting the insurer to pay out before its battle with the bank is decided?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

econscar said:


> Is there an independent arbitration service in Spain that might help resolve this situation in the sense of getting the insurer to pay out before its battle with the bank is decided?


Apparently, yes there is. It appears that every insurance company must have a Defensor del Asegurado, and details of who that is and how to contact them would be included in your policy document. The complaint must be made in the first instance to the insurance company's Atención al Cliente department, who have 2 months to respond, and if it has not been resolved satisfactorily then it can be referred to the Defensor del Asegurado and there is an independent arbitration service too. Sorry this link is in Spanish but perhaps you could run it through Google translate.

https://segurosypensionesparatodos....seguros/reclamacion-seguros-asegurar-riesgos/

So sorry to hear about your difficulties, this must be the last thing you need after losing your husband.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

econscar said:


> My husband died after a serious illness earlier this year. Though UK resident we had life/mortgage insurance covering a Spanish property we had bought 12 years ago. Eight months on the (Spanish) insurer has still not paid out. Apparently 3 years ago our (Spanish) bank in error failed to transmit our annual insurance premium to the insurer. The issue was resolved quickly but now the insurer is not paying out on the apparent basis that this late payment invalidated the life cover, this despite the fact they they continued to accept our subsequent premiums.
> 
> The bank and insurer are at loggerheads over the issue as to fault and likely to go to court. But in the meantime I need the settlement paid. I'm having to find £800 pm to continue paying the mortgage.
> 
> Is there an independent arbitration service in Spain that might help resolve this situation in the sense of getting the insurer to pay out before its battle with the bank is decided?


Are you in Spain?
The Spanish equivalent of the Citizen's Advice Bureau may be able to help. Find your local office here
OMIC: OFICINA DEL CONSUMIDOR


----------

